# Help



## fyrmedc (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello All,
Well the wife has finally convinced me in getting a travel trailer. I have been doing some reasearch and I really like the Outbacks (still need to see one in person though), and I found this website. I am new to all of this and I was wondering if I could get some helpful information about travel trailers. I will give you a bit of a background we have a 2005 Toyota Tundra Double Cab 4x4 with a factory towing package. If and when we get an Outback we would be doing alot of trips from the Seattle area to Northern Idaho the Coeur d'Alene/Kellog area. The occupants would consist of wife, two boy's (3 y/o, 1 y/o), two 60lbs dogs, and myself. My question is what Outback should I be looking at and what type of modifications should I do for my truck to tow. Thanks for all of the info.

P.S. Is there a particular dealer that has a good deal on used or new Outback's????/


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome to our little slice of heaven. If I may ask what is the max tow weight of your truck and what is the gearing and wheelbase? These will help whit what you can tow. I would like to suggest the 25rss or its newer replacment the 250rs. Did you look in the for sale page. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showforum=51 . There is a 05 25rss in California for 11,000. James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome Welcome Welcome.

Yep...need a bit more info on your truck to get you really lined up.

Do you "dry camp" or tend to camp at full hook up sites?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Howdy nieghbor?







Where ya from? We are in the Tri-Cities ( Kennewick to be exact!). Camper Andy lives in Cdln and the man knows EVERYTHING, I swear, he really does! So you have an incredible source of knowledge!









BTW- I don't know the towing stuff but an Outbacker in Hoodriver, Or has a 27RSDS for sale. Her husband passed away last year and they have 2 little boys. I have been in the trailer and know it is in pristine condition. Her screen name on Outbackers is Scott and Jamie


----------



## RI-23rs (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome. This website should help you determine how much your truck can tow.

http://trailmanor.com/WebDocs/Camping-Towing/TowVehicles.htm?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Howdy nieghbor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can also vouch that this trailer is in good condition.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I agree with James - looks like the 25RS-S (or the newer 250RS) would work nicely. Two bunks up front for the children and a nice slide out bed for you and DW. Dogs can sleep on the foldout couch. Low tongue weight will let you use more of your truck's payload for storage/firewood.

That said, if your kids like to bring their friends along you might want something like a quad bunk model. However, these get big and heavy and would really put a strain on you and your TV.


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome!

If you are looking new and don't mide a short drive to go get it, Lakeshore RV in MI, and Holman RV in OH tend to have the best prices. Unfortunately I can't help with local dealers.

With kids and dog's, I'd definetly recommend you find a trailer with a side slide. That way, your trailer is more than an aisle as dogs and kids usually would rather push past than wait their turn politely.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I agree- if you can find a babied 25RSS, that side slide makes all the difference. I'm not sure if the replacement 250RS has the side slide, but that king bed sure is nice. I would think (and not knowing the capabilities of the Toyota) up to the 25 would be comfortable. Good luck, and welcome aboard!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers - you will find lots of great help here with your decision!! We have a 250RS and are very happy with it.


----------



## JohnnyG (Feb 9, 2005)

The two local dealers I'm aware of are Roy Robinson in Marysville, and Tacoma RV. We bought our 26RS from Tacoma RV and were happy with the price and service.

Just curious, what department do you work for?

John


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Welcome! We searched for over FIVE YEARS and finally bought an Outback. We looked/researched about every manufacturer of travel trailers and hybrids and NOTHING compared to the Outback. Since we have kids and wanted bunks, we choose the 25rss (250rs) and LOVE IT. We also considered the 21rs (210) but love the fact the the 25rss also has a sofa slide (the 21rs does not). The extra space in the galley area is really nice (and the fact you have two large dogs the extra space will be handy).

Buying used has is benefits - you'll often find the weight distribution/sway bars included, cool upgrades/modifications - saving you hundreds if not thousands of dollars.

Good luck with your decision!


----------

